# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  rozlana źrenica

## dareczekyogi

Witam mam pytanie tydzień temu lekarz stwierdził u mnie zapalenie oka przepisał mi krople pred forte 1% oraz mydrilate 1% kazał mi je brać przez 8 tyg przez pierwsze 3 dni było lepiej ale teraz mam źrenice zniekształcenia wygląda jakby się rozlana i źle widzę na to oko  czy mam te krople odstawić co mam zrobić?

----------

